# Vujanic Interview: Need serbian translation



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.b92.net/sport/intervju.php?nav_id=129436&mm=01&yyyy=2004

Miloš Vujaniæ 'prešao je' na mnogo jaèu, zapadnu obalu, u ekipu Feniksa, pošto je bio ukljuèen u veliku razmenu igraèa. Igraè italijanskog Skipera kaže da još ne razmišlja o tome kako æe se snaæi u novom timu: "I ja sam samo èuo da sam trejdovan, nemam neki poseban komentar. Èuo sam, šta je – tu je, ima još mnogo vremena da se o tome razmišlja. Mislim da je to mlada ekipa, gazda pravi mlad tim, meni æe to odgovarati. U svakom sluèaju, imam garantovan ugovor još godinu dana sa Skiperom, tu radim, treniram, kada bude vreme, razmišljaæu konkretnije o NBA ligi."


"Mogu da budem ponosan što sam se našao sa takvim imenima u trejdu, Marburi je prošle godine potpisao astronomski ugovor, svi znamo ko je Marburi, znamo ko je Hardavej, ali, još jednom kažem, rano je da se o tome prièa. Videæemo šta æe se dogaðati tokom sezone, kakva æe biti situacija, znaæu krajem sezone nešto konkretnije." 

U klub je došao Ajzli, od koga si, reklo bi se, bolji. Èarli Vord æe, najverovatnije, biti otpušten, da li ti to donosi poziciju prvog pleja? 

"Ajzli ima ugovor na nekoliko godina, a Vordu istièe uskoro. Videæemo, možda on neæe biti u Feniksu veæ ovih dana. U svakom sluèaju, biæe to mlad tim, biæe, nadam se i zdrava sredina, i ono što je meni najvažnije, imaæu solidnu minutažu. Najvažnije mi je da igram." 

Da li si se oporavio od povrede, kada oèekuješ da æeš se vratiti na teren?

"Protiv Benetona, pre skoro dva meseca, istegao sma mišiæ leve noge, trebalo je da tada stanem, ali nisam, igrao sam i pogoršao povredu. Nije ništa ozbiljno, pri nekim pokretima oseæam bol, ali sada sam, u dogovoru sa ekipom, odluèio da pauziram desetak dana, da bih se oporavio. Oseæam se bolje, mislim da æu uskoro poèeti da igram, imamo važnu utakmicu sa Panatinaikosom." 

Da li si zadovoljan igrama tvoje ekipe u Evroligi i Palakanestru? 

"Dobro smo krenuli, u Evroligi nam ide dobro, iako je naša grupa, objektivno, najjaèa, ostvarili smo dobar rezultat. I u prvenstvu nam ide, jako je znaèajno da imamo što bolju poziciju na kraju ligaškog dela, da bi u plej ofu imali prednost domaæeg terena. Znaèajno je da držimo prvo mesto, da se svi igraèi oporave, da pokušamo da doðemo do titule prvaka." 

Da li pratiš igre svog bivšeg kluba, Partizana, i kakav je tvoj komentar? 

"Gledao sam praktièno sve utakmice Partizana, nisam gledao samo meè u Kupu, bili smo na gostovanju. Žao mi je, mislim da je Partizan imao najbolju ekipu na Kupu, ali nisu to iskoristili. 

U Evroligi igraju dobro, imaju dve vrlo znaèajne pobede, u Rimu, i protiv Barselone u Beogradu. Znaèajno je što dobro igraju u gostima, verujem da æe se plasirati u drugi krug, a onda æemo se možda sresti, ako u istoj grupi budu Partizan i Skiper." 


Ove godine igra se košarkaški turnir na Olimpijskim igrama u Atini, šta oèekuješ od reprezentacije? 

"To je, ipak, daleko, ima još mnogo vremena. Neke stvari u Košarkaškom savezu Srbije i Crne Gore nisu rešene, nadam se da æe uskoro biti. Ne može da nam se ponovi sezona kao prošla, i Evropsko prvenastvo. Verujem da æemo sada svi odraditi pripreme kako treba, da æemo u Atini ostvariti uspeh – osvojiti neku od medalja. 

Imaæemo pravu proveru, kada u Beogradu budemo igrali sa Amerikancima, tada æemo videti šta možemo da oèekujemo na Olimpijskim igrama u Atini."


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Miloš Vujaniæ 'prešao je' na mnogo jaèu, zapadnu obalu, u ekipu Feniksa, pošto je bio ukljuèen u veliku razmenu igraèa. Igraè italijanskog Skipera kaže da još ne razmišlja o tome kako æe se snaæi u novom timu: "I ja sam samo èuo da sam trejdovan, nemam neki poseban komentar. Èuo sam, šta je – tu je, ima još mnogo vremena da se o tome razmišlja. Mislim da je to mlada ekipa, gazda pravi mlad tim, meni æe to odgovarati. U svakom sluèaju, imam garantovan ugovor još godinu dana sa Skiperom, tu radim, treniram, kada bude vreme, razmišljaæu konkretnije o NBA ligi."



he just said he hasnt thought about coming to the league yet because he is still under contract with Bologna. He still has a lot of time to think about it. talks about how the suns are a good young team.



> Mogu da budem ponosan što sam se našao sa takvim imenima u trejdu, Marburi je prošle godine potpisao astronomski ugovor, svi znamo ko je Marburi, znamo ko je Hardavej, ali, još jednom kažem, rano je da se o tome prièa. Videæemo šta æe se dogaðati tokom sezone, kakva æe biti situacija, znaæu krajem sezone nešto konkretnije."


he feels proud to be in a trade with all these big players (marbury, hardaway) and how everyone knows who these talented players are but its still too early for him to talk about the NBA when he has his own team to concentrate on.



> U klub je došao Ajzli, od koga si, reklo bi se, bolji. Èarli Vord æe, najverovatnije, biti otpušten, da li ti to donosi poziciju prvog pleja?
> 
> Ajzli ima ugovor na nekoliko godina, a Vordu istièe uskoro. Videæemo, možda on neæe biti u Feniksu veæ ovih dana. U svakom sluèaju, biæe to mlad tim, biæe, nadam se i zdrava sredina, i ono što je meni najvažnije, imaæu solidnu minutažu. Najvažnije mi je da igram."


then the interviewer is asking what he thinks about Eisley and Ward, and he responds with Howard has a contract for a few yeras and Ward will likely be released very shortly. But whatever happens, they will probably be a young team and that it is most important for himself to to get solid minutes, its important that he plays.



> Da li si se oporavio od povrede, kada oèekuješ da æeš se vratiti na teren?
> 
> "Protiv Benetona, pre skoro dva meseca, istegao sma mišiæ leve noge, trebalo je da tada stanem, ali nisam, igrao sam i pogoršao povredu. Nije ništa ozbiljno, pri nekim pokretima oseæam bol, ali sada sam, u dogovoru sa ekipom, odluèio da pauziram desetak dana, da bih se oporavio. Oseæam se bolje, mislim da æu uskoro poèeti da igram, imamo važnu utakmicu sa Panatinaikosom."


the interviewer asks him if he is healed from his injury and when can you expect to be back on the court. He then says versus Beneton, 2 months ago, he hurt his muslce in his left foot and that he was suppose to rest then but he didnt and hurt it even more. he says its nothing serious and that a little rest will do him good. 10 days and it should be healed and that very soon he will try to play versus Panathinaikos.



> Da li si zadovoljan igrama tvoje ekipe u Evroligi i Palakanestru?
> 
> "Dobro smo krenuli, u Evroligi nam ide dobro, iako je naša grupa, objektivno, najjaèa, ostvarili smo dobar rezultat. I u prvenstvu nam ide, jako je znaèajno da imamo što bolju poziciju na kraju ligaškog dela, da bi u plej ofu imali prednost domaæeg terena. Znaèajno je da držimo prvo mesto, da se svi igraèi oporave, da pokušamo da doðemo do titule prvaka."


the interviewer then asks him about how he feels about his team in euroleague and in the italian league. he then replies that they started off well even if his group in euroleague is the toughest and that they are in good standing. and that his team in italy is playing well and that home court advantage wil be huge.



> Da li pratiš igre svog bivšeg kluba, Partizana, i kakav je tvoj komentar?
> 
> "Gledao sam praktièno sve utakmice Partizana, nisam gledao samo meè u Kupu, bili smo na gostovanju. Žao mi je, mislim da je Partizan imao najbolju ekipu na Kupu, ali nisu to iskoristili.
> 
> U Evroligi igraju dobro, imaju dve vrlo znaèajne pobede, u Rimu, i protiv Barselone u Beogradu. Znaèajno je što dobro igraju u gostima, verujem da æe se plasirati u drugi krug, a onda æemo se možda sresti, ako u istoj grupi budu Partizan i Skiper."


interviewer asks him if he follows his old team Partizan and he replies with yes, he watched almost all their games excpet for the Cup match, he thought they had the best team but they didnt use it to their advantage. in euroleague they are playing well with the win against barcalona and that they got good chance of moving into the next round.



> Olimpijskim igrama u Atini, šta oèekuješ od reprezentacije?
> 
> "To je, ipak, daleko, ima još mnogo vremena. Neke stvari u Košarkaškom savezu Srbije i Crne Gore nisu rešene, nadam se da æe uskoro biti. Ne može da nam se ponovi sezona kao prošla, i Evropsko prvenastvo. Verujem da æemo sada svi odraditi pripreme kako treba, da æemo u Atini ostvariti uspeh – osvojiti neku od medalja.
> 
> Imaæemo pravu proveru, kada u Beogradu budemo igrali sa Amerikancima, tada æemo videti šta možemo da oèekujemo na Olimpijskim igrama u Atini."


interviewer asks about the olympics in athens, and what do you expect from the national team, he responds with its a long way away and that there is still things that need to be taken care of in the Serbian basketball association and that things cant be as bad as last year in eurocup. he thinks they will train howw they are suppose to and get a medal. their first big test will be the game against USA in Beograd and they will use that as a measuring stick to see how they do in the olympics.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Even though I know very little about this player, I _appreciate_ the translation.  I found the interview quite interesting.

Note to BigAmare: ALWAYS thank your translators. 

Translators are #1!!! JEGA!!!!


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Red Bandit: Hvala.


----------

